# REIKI might help ease IBS & IBD synptoms



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Reiki might help some of you find some relief from the emotional and physical strain of IBS and/or IBD. I found out about Reiki when I was at my worst stage with both IBD & IBS about eight years ago. Did it miraculously cure me? No. But it did help bring me some peaceful and freedom from some of the severe cramping I had been experiencing daily. I can now do Reiki on myself (you can get certified) and I find it helps to bring calming energy into my body when I need it.Reiki is a light-touch therapy that uses your body's energy fields to ease pain. During a Reiki treatment you will lie on a table and have to do nothing more than relax. Ask the Reiki practitioner to teach you some deep meditative breathing - this helps take your mind off your gut as well as helping you to feel more calm and centered. The Reiki practitioner will lightly place their hands on your head, your face, and over your major internal organs. A session usually lasts about an hour and you may feel some slight tingling, heat, or calm wash over your body.Like I said, this isn't a magic pill that will cure you - as you've probably already figured out, there isn't a magic pill to cure most illnesses, especially IBD or IBS. But this can possibly help you to cope better with your symptoms so you can better understand your illness and how to cope with it.You can do a google search for Reiki and find a practitioner in your area. There are no specific certifying boards or tests to go through to become a Reiki practitioner so ask the prospective person a few questions to see how well qualified they are to help you: How long have you been Reiki Certified? Where did you receive your Reiki training? Do you do daily self-treatment? What is your fee? Good luck to you all. I hope you find some solace in Reiki. I have.


----------

